# Spanish Meat Goats



## goatboy1973 (Feb 14, 2013)

After reading a few articles about the Spanish Meat Goat which is on the American Livestock Breed Conservancy  or ALBC list of critical or endangered breeds of livestock, I found a man who was willing to sell me an 18 month old Spanish buck. He represents the Sawyer strain of the Spanish goat. This goat was supposed to be a very hardy breed of goat. The breeder told me that this particular buck came right off a ranch in Texas (This is where a great deal of the Spanish goats are concentrated). I thought the man who sold me the buck was exaggerating a lot when he was explaining just how low maintenance these goats are. I thought he was full of hot air because how could a goat from such a hot dry climate survive in E. Tennessee where the Summers are so humid and Springs are so cold and rainy. I thought I might be in for a lot of hoof problems and worm problems, boy was I wrong!!!  The Spring of 2012 was the rainiest on record and most of my goats needed a little hoof care except for my new Spanish herdsire. He is now about 3 yrs old and has only needed 3 dewormings and 2 hoof trims. Even some of my toughest Kikos were limping a bit because of hoof rot/ scald. Needless to say, most of my herd now is at least 50% Spanish. I have ordered a small herd of Spanish goats from the famous Koy Ranch in Eldorado, TX. I am on the March 2014 waiting list. Not only am I raising a very hardy breed of goat, but I am helping to preserve an endangered breed of animal. If you are looking for a breed of goat to raise, give the Spanish some consideration. Spanish goats are known for their twins and trips.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 14, 2013)

I am in Texas and do see ads for Spanish goat crosses. 
You got a pic of your goaties? We love pics.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

*I'd also love pics! I may be interested in getting into them! *


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry folks,

Yeah I do have a bunch of pics. Check me out on my Facebook page (www.facebook.com/calfeefarms) or visit my website @ www.calfeefarms.net. My FB page has the most updated pics of my brood does and all my new kids born in the last 3 weeks. Hope you enjoy. Don't forget to "Like" my FB page. Thanks for the interest in Spanish goats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2013)

I have two half Spanish, half alpine bucks.  They are pretty sturdy little goats.   Never have to trim hooves.  They are hardy and don't need much care at all.   But I am not very happy with the size.  I was expecting bigger animals.   Especially since the Alpine doe they came from is huge.  Of course, they are only yearlings so maybe they will grow up some...

They are awful handsome looking though...


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 27, 2013)

White Mountains Ranch,

I see you have Nubians. Wonderful choice on breed of goat. I, too, have quite a few meat-type Nubian and Nubian cross does in my commercial herd and I have found they cross wonderfully with Spanish. The Nubian adds the long frame and legs and the Spanish fills the frame with muscle and makes them super parasite resistant and hooves of steel.


----------

